# I've got my pump start dates!



## Freddie99 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is it. It's set in stone. I now have my pump start dates. They are as follows:

31/3/10 Pre pump preparation.

12/4/10 Pump start

13/4/10 Pump thing day two.

I'll also have a follow up a week later.

Time to get onto my boss to book the time off!


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2010)

Fantastic news Tom wooooo bring on march for you , well done I bet thats cause for a good knees up lol


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah it definitely is Steff! Good job I'm off to a party on Saturday. I'll have a fair few for it then!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 14, 2010)

That is great news Tom, hope it's all you hope it will be and gets you better/easier control.

Cheers to you and your pink pump

Rossi


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 14, 2010)

Wonderful news Tom, I hope it makes life simpler for you.


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Yeah it definitely is Steff! Good job I'm off to a party on Saturday. I'll have a fair few for it then!



Good on you Tom like Alison says hope it makes life a whole lot easier for you regarding your D xx


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey that is just fantastic news Tom,  I'm so happy for you.    



PS  Don't forget I'm only up the road if you ever want help with anything


----------



## rachelha (Jan 14, 2010)

woohoo!!!!  that's really good


----------



## amax (Jan 14, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> This is it. It's set in stone. I now have my pump start dates. They are as follows:
> 
> 31/3/10 Pre pump preparation.
> 
> ...



hi tom how long have you waited and what criteria did you have to fit..jus curious as im looking into it my self..thanx


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 14, 2010)

Great news Tom!

Is the pre-stuff a trail on saline, or are you being macho and going straight into it?!

I took a week off tom, I massively needed it. Lots if testing etc. Its also really knackering. Shelley found it that way too from what I recall bout her thread. What I am trying to imply is, haggle for as much as you can get!

Great news tom, really looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## bev (Jan 14, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!

So pleased for you Tom. I would do like Lou says and try to get at least a week off - it does take time to get your head around it all - its like starting all over again - you will have to test for a few weeks in the night aswell. Dont forget we are all here for you so you dont need to worry about anything. Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

Thank you for your wishes! I can't wait to get hold of this thing. There will be the obligatory photos of it going onto my facebook and here. 

Bev,

I'm getting the same pump that Alex has. Hopefully I'll get the CGM function with it as well. Looks like I'll have some quality bits of kit to freak out my flatmates with!

Adrienne, 


Thank you som much for the offer! Depending on how things go I may well have to take you up on it. 

Lou, 

I don't think I'm going straight onto insulin but it's something I need to check out. If I am then it should make things rather interesting.

Tom


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Tom

Fabulous! Can't wait to hear all about it when it happens, how it goes and how you are finding it all.

Do give yourself time and space if you possibly can.

Excellent.

xxoo


----------



## Mand (Jan 15, 2010)

Great news, Tom!!!!!!! So pleased for you! I wish you every bit of luck! I think you are going to love it!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just having a "thought" (Im sure it'll pass...) but I worked for the NHS when I went on my pump. I know you are NHS too.

Check out the NHS special leave policy. I took a week off on this policy with a note from my pump clinic DSN so it wasnt clocked as sickness absence.

I know from various threads we have all had different experiences of getting 'leave' for dafne and things like this, but all I had to do was submit a special leave request to my manager and he submitted it to HR. Hard for them to say 'no'!

Go into your trust intranet. All NHS policies are stored online. Man, I remember being exhasted that week...!


----------



## tracey w (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Tom!


----------



## Admin (Jan 18, 2010)

All I ever wanted was a pump - got mine at the end of Nov - and still struggling with it - but will get there.  Very fed up as have had higher random readings than I have ever had in my life. Still cannot fathom it and i am a very rationale logical person. Grrrr! But am sure you will be fine and i am still a huge supporter of teh pump being the best solution for Type 1's .
Love to hear how you get on...


----------

